# Revo 18-36



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been watching the reviews and have not seen one, so I guess I'll ask….
anyone buy a Laguna Revo 18-36 yet? I have been watching this with interest and I see they are 10% off nation wide now. I want to buy it from my friends at the local store…and there would be no shipping that way too….
Any one have one they can comment on how they like it?
Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw a promotional video online few years back. Like you have not seen any reviews from owners.

http://www.lagunatools.com/lathes/18-36#

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/all-new-laguna-revo-1836-lathe/

Looking at the specs & video like what I see. If needed a lathe would be tempted if could get it on sale.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I did not buy one but did go to Laguna's showroom in Southern CA. I spent about 1 hour with their service tech who was explaining all the features on the REVO 18-36 lathe. Then I went to the closest WoodCraft store where the sales guy allowed me to plug it in and play with the controls (did not turn any wood). It runs super smooth. I was going to buy one but ended buying an used Powermatic 3520B on Craigslist. My opinion is the REVO 18-36 is a well made lathe.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

Only complaint, the controls are reversed, Forward means reverse and + means slower …


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for the responses….
Mike


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I did the deed today….I ordered one…...while I am excited, I am poor!!!!
There is an awesome review on You Tube-ToolMetrix…..It was one of the reasons I did it…..that and there was 10% off!

Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mike … One of the guys in my turning club got one when they first came out . So far, he says his experience has been terrific and hasn't felt the need to contact Laguna CS.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations and best of luck with your new lathe!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Gerry, 
I believe you had a Delta like mine (46-460 with bed extension) before you got your new lathe…..did you sell it? I have a small Rikon 70-100 that I use for a Beall Buff….Do you see any reason to keep it?

Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, I believe you had a Delta like mine (46-460 with bed extension) before you got your new lathe…..did you sell it?


Yup … bought it five years ago and sold it for about what I paid for it. I bought a Nova 2024 DVR and didn't have room for the Delta in my shop. The buyer didn't want the chucks and accessories I had accumulated, so I bought a spindle adapter so I could use all of that stuff with the new lathe.


----------



## RiccH (Mar 17, 2016)

If you haven't bought it yet check out this review. It seems like a good lathe as the guy who posted the review is not a rookie turner. - http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?241930-A-Hands-On-review-of-the-Laguna-Revo-1836


----------



## Mtwoodwrkr (Mar 17, 2016)

Like you, I like what I see in the Laguna Revo 18/36 and am debating between it and the PM 3520B. If it wasn't for the additional $1500 to get into the PM I would go that way. Alas, money is always an issue. I will be highly interested in your future comments and/or review of this tool. Perhaps you can help me feel more at ease buying from Laguna.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Update:
It came this morning!!! I waited 3 weeks or so, it is a beast, the wheels are in a 98lb box and the lathe is in a 457 lb box. ( I feel my back beginning to hurt now)

I assemble it and turn it on tonight…more to follow…

Mike


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I put the lathe together two days ago. I only briefly used it though. I have used my friends lathes in the turning club, including Powermatics, and I have to say, so far…. I think this is smoother.

Assembly is not for the weak….it IS a beast and heavy. It was relatively easy to assemble, and the fit and finish was very good to exceptional. I have to say that the wheel set did not come with instructions and the lathe instruction book seemed to cover all other accessories except the wheels, but it was not that difficult to figure out. All in all, while it was heavy, ( I was just a little sore the next day) but easy enough to put together.

The lathe appears to be very well designed, very smooth, and has lots of small conveniences, so in my mind, it is well engineered…now I have to say that the controls seem backwards…..you turn the pot towards the minus symbol to speed it up and the switch for forward and backward is odd too….my friend that helped me put it together is an engineer and had an explanation for it, that somewhat escaped me…so I used my label maker and put new symbols over the existing. Also the wheels work well too. For a 500 lb plus lathe it rolls incredibly easy. My only criticism of them is that the lever to engage/disengage is kind of an ankle buster.

To some it all up, if you are considering a new lathe…..in my mind, this is it!!! Go for it MTwoodwrkr!!!


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

As I said before, the controls are reversed, but the buyers are satisfied and thats what counts.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you like your new lathe.Lets see some pics.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats, Mike. She's a beauty. Looking forward to seeing some project pics…


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations, on your new lathe. If it works as good as it looks your in business. Looks real nice, better than any I've seen. I think you'll be pleased.
Gerald


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike, the lathe looks good in your shop, but that with the floor looking like it does, somethings wrong. You need to get something dusty soon….......

What is that cord or hose for that is wrapped around the motor?

I really like the way Laguna made the head stock with the spindle bearing housing tapered. It makes more sense than a big cube like Powermatic lathes. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey thanks for the good wishes guys…..you would think a guy that makes his living by taking photographs would know a little more about a simple little program like photobucket….but…I don't! We have 8 computers, a server, a tablet, 5 employees, 11 digital cameras and countless versions of different Photographic software at my studio….and I had no idea that the site would crop my full length photo from my cell phone….so I was a little embarrassed…sorry for the weird shot. This is comparable to a bus driver backing his mini cooper into a brick wall! I don't post photos because it's a little like a "bus man's holiday" but I guess I will start…

Jerry, you made me laugh…I have posted so many times that so and so's shop is too clean…..I HAD that coming!!
The cord wrapped around the motor is a 110 power cord for a goose neck magnetic light that is behind the tool tray-motor area…..you can just see the stem. I am going to build an electrical box the the lathe will plug into (220) with two more legs off to a 110 duplex that will magnetically attach to one of the legs…it will have a short 220 cord about a foot long that I can plug the 220 extension into…..the light will plug into it as well. I am just looking around for a magnet that will hold that sort of weight. There was also another cast extrusion that bolts to the tail stock that can hold the light too, but I have not attached it. That is the thing I was most impressed about was all the little "comforts" the lathe was fixed with. I compare it to this….besides owning my studio during the day I work as a Police man at night in a small 11 man Dept…...I am only half-time, but I used to be full time. Besides patrolling I buy all the stuff and do the admin work…anyway…the car world used to have cars that were adapted to Police work, but really just slightly beefed up….15 years ago or so Ford engineers actually asked some cops what they could do different….you know…the guys USING their product…..and as a result today's cars are still off the rack cars but with stuff in them built with us in mind….from the seat and flooring to the motors and suspension and wiring! I see this lathe as the same thing….some engineer at Laguana actually asked some wood workers about what they would like….like the cone on the drive end of the head stock….bolt on and built in brackets for lights…tools….with spots for like 8 or 9 MT2 inserts…..and as you can see what they didn't supply…after market magnetic trays did. All in all, this was a huge purchase for a guy like me…..and I couldn't be more pleased. I am going to retire from Law Enforcement in 10 months after 38 years and this was my going away present from me to me.

If you are looking to buy a new lathe I have several friends in the turning club that have looked at it and even used it, and thought for the price and even feature for feature found it superior to their Powermatics.
Just my .02….
Thanks again to you all for the good wishes and advice and looking
Mike


----------



## Mtwoodwrkr (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulation Mike, and thanks for your comments. I noticed not one complaint, you gotta love that. I hope to put my order in for one by mid summer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rami (Apr 30, 2016)

Hope you will have a better experience with the 1836 than I am having. Quill got stuck almost from day one. Speed control is not stable and I actually had to tape the speed knob so it will not turn while the lathe is running. To top this, the tail hand wheel broke off. After removing it, I also found out that the quill screw was gouged beyond repair. This is after less than 2 months of using the lathe. Laguna's customer service is one of the worst I have ever encountered. They first sent out the wrong part. Then, they sent me a hand wheel without the set screw threads…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Rami….
Sorry to hear your issues….I did have to tighten the set screw for the quill right out of the box, but I thought that was from loosening during shipping….other than that I have had zero problems.
Mike


----------



## Rami (Apr 30, 2016)

Follow up on my previous post - my local Woodcraft manager called the owner of Laguna and he called me back immediately, apologized for the debacle with the parts and is sending out a full new tailstock.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Rami--
I have to say, I was bothered by your post….we have a lot of money in these lathes. So thanks for the follow up…there is always issues with employees..hopefully this one was straightened out!
Mike


----------



## JustplayingAround (Jul 31, 2016)

Mike,

I have been looking at the Laguna and was wondering how it has been performing now that you have had it for a few months now? I also am frugal. I am failing to see the differences in quality between the PM and the Laguna. I think the Laguna at least on paper is better. Thoughts? I will be upgrading from a shopsmith so anything I buy will be a huge upgrade.

Brian


----------



## RouteSixtySix (Jan 31, 2016)

I noticed that the 18-36 happens to be on sale at the moment for $2159.

From what I can tell, this seems like a really good deal.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

One add-on feature of the 1836 that I pray Powermatic will duplicate is the optional tailstock riser for the extension. I have had my 3520B for several years now (paid about $3500) but I have a feeling that I would have purchased this lathe instead if I were buying today. Is the Powermatic a better lathe? Probably, but I doubt it is better enough to justify all the extra money.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> One add-on feature of the 1836 that I pray Powermatic will duplicate is the optional tailstock riser for the extension.


You mean this one: http://www.powermatic.com/us/en/p/lathe-tailstock-swing-away/6294721


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Mike think you took & posted great pictures. I have read my manual several times sought help on line and still take crappy photos!

Good luck with that new lathe!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, been having a "tune-up" in the hospital…..nothing serious….but away from Lumberjocks.

Gerry, I think he means this one
http://www.lagunatools.com/20-Bed-Extension-w-Tool-Rest-Extension
this extension ( in theory) allows you to turn a 36" bowl. Assuming you can lift and mount the wood!!!! And it would have to be shallow…..

Jfoobar:
Great name btw…I have a friend who is really into powermatics…he too has been interested in that same extension and has not said anything to me yet. I am not sure it is better than a powermatic….but nice…maybe a close cousin.
see below..

Route 66:
That is a great price…truly….thanks for the heads up. It is new and several people in our turning club are looking to upgrade from a midi, so I have been asked a lot….I'll pass it on.

justfoolingaround/Brian:
Here's the beef…(Cons).
1. I have a close friend that mentored me/introduced me to the turning club that has a powermatic. Sorry I don't know the model…but it's a beast. It has a shorter bed, bigger throat like the revo….so the revo would go against it in a comparison. I like the PM alot….not sure this is really better, but close. I chose it for a couple of reasons. 
I looked at another PM with wheels at another turners house…it was difficult at best. I HAVE to have this on wheels. It rolls well when the wheels are pointed in the direction you want it to go…..to get the wheels to change direction is harder…but better than the PM. And the wheels are 500.00 adding 75 lbs to the lathe. The challenge is because it is so heavy. But I don't have a spot to set it permanently. My shop is tear down and set up type. It is a 3 1/2 stall garage that we park two expeditions in. And I have not set up my shop tour here, even though I am a Professional Photographer…..sorry….busman's holiday you know.

2. I am not a fan of where the speed control is…I have mentioned that a couple of times, but still am not a fan…its too close to your work.

3. I had the tailstock get loose again see: Rami Post #24. I recently used Permatex thread locker on it…we'll see if it holds. (Just the set screws)

4. I would like to see the speed control dial have a longer "turn"...it seems too senstive…but an EXTREMELY minor point.

Pros:
1. It is smooth…very smooth…..part of it is the 3 hp motor…part because it's a moose…it is just smooth and does not move. The headstock slides easily, it's great to not have to work over the ways when hollowing a bowl interior….slide the headstock and tool rest to the rear and work on the end….it's awesome!!!

2. It is easy to work the back side of a bowl because it has the drive on a cone…..I have mentioned that before, but the more I use it, the better I like it.

3. It has a two speed pulley system but I rarely change pulley speeds, it has a great electronic speed range.

All in all, I think it has been a great investment and would do it again. For some reason it does not seem to have taken off, and I think this may be demonstrated by the sale. 2149 is the best I have seen. maybe there is a flaw that I have not yet discovered or experienced, but I hope not. ANd maybe the PM name carries better weight too. I have not used it as much as I had hoped, ( the female in charge decided she needed hardwood floors in three bedrooms) but when I did, I have been impressed with it. You may have heard me swear when I have to move it (only within a State or so of Iowa) but other than that it's awesome.

Maybe Rami or others that have one could comment too, but I have to say after working on the PM and this one, I see very little difference….and it's now 1250 cheaper…..

Anyone with this lathe have the dedicated light? I'd like to get one. 
Thanks, as always just my .02
Mike


----------



## Mtwoodwrkr (Mar 17, 2016)

> I noticed that the 18-36 happens to be on sale at the moment for $2159.
> 
> From what I can tell, this seems like a really good deal.
> 
> - RouteSixtySix


Steve, where have you found this sale? I looked about everywhere on-line yesterday and did not run across a sale. I will appreciate your input.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

It's on sale for $2159 with the 1 1/2hp motor at Craft Supplies USA. (No affiliation)


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I was home for lunch when this was posted and I checked….I thought mine was 3 hp but it is 2 hp 220…
I wonder what this is?
Mike


----------



## Roguejefferson (Dec 29, 2016)

> I ve been watching the reviews and have not seen one, so I guess I ll ask….
> anyone buy a Laguna Revo 18-36 yet? I have been watching this with interest and I see they are 10% off nation wide now. I want to buy it from my friends at the local store…and there would be no shipping that way too….
> Any one have one they can comment on how they like it?
> Mike
> ...





> I ve been watching the reviews and have not seen one, so I guess I ll ask….
> anyone buy a Laguna Revo 18-36 yet? I have been watching this with interest and I see they are 10% off nation wide now. I want to buy it from my friends at the local store…and there would be no shipping that way too….
> Any one have one they can comment on how they like it?
> Mike
> ...


----------



## RavenDog (May 29, 2017)

Considering the 1836 too. Hard to find reviews, except from Dealers or subsidized presenters. Any followup information from owners will be appreciated.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the 18/36 for about 2 months now and have to say I am happy with it. I have a concern about heat build up at the headstock, but guys here on LJ tell me that is normal. The lathe seems solid and very quiet.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got done setting mine up. They have videos on the unpacking and setup that were helpful. I haven't turned on it yet, but have done the mechanical checkout. Spindle runout was basically none. Center line up was just about perfect. Other than Rami I have only heard of one complaint dealing with the spindle that Laguna CS corrected quickly. I will be mindful of Rami's problems as I start using it. Seems to be very solid and smooth running. Just need to get to turning now.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry Ravendog,
The little woman was attempting to kill me with yard work she had me doing!!!! Tote this barge….lift this bale…I have a quarter sized spot on one hip where I don't hurt..other than that I hurt everywhere…..

So as for the Revo…the important stuff….I have continued to be impressed with it. I have used it a fair amount this winter and spring. This is what I have come up with:

I love to make pens and I have made a lot of them recently. I drill, and turn mostly segmented pens, and thread from the headstock, kitless pens, so accuracy is a must for me. I also do bowls, but only a few from very rough (chain saw) cut blanks, so while I have not tested it's limits, I've pushed it a little.

I have had to realign the tail stock several times before I drill. (co-planar, and only for side to side)) I am not sure if I am not getting it tight enough or I should be using some lock tite or what, but a couple times after bowl turning it was off made 1/32 or so, which when drilling could be lot. It is easy to realign, and I have not had a lot of experience with lathes of this size, so this may be normal.

The heat in the head stock that cj5 talked about I have not experienced…...the head stock threads are a little warm to the touch but nothing very much. I say that because I did notice a little wamrth and I decided to "watch it" but it is never been so warm you could not put your hand on the threads and hold it there. I have run it wide open for half an hour or so and it is still the same temp.

I originally complained about the location of the rheostat for the speed, but I have adapted to it and it is no issue.

All in all I would do this again in heart beat…..I came form a delta 46-460 with all the toys, which is a very nice lathe…its accurate and easy to use, but unless you have turned on a heavy lathe like this, it is hard to put into words. It's solid, never rocks or vibrates and is just comfortable. There are so many little features that it is hard to remember them all, and some I sure I have yet to find. I had all 8×1 accessories and bought an adapter to the 8×11/4 this one has, so I could use them all, but now I have bought a 5" chuck, bigger cole jaws, and a bigger spur drive, so I am beginning to realize the advantage to "bigger". As far as Ramis problem, I never had to call CS but I understand that Laguna had or has some people that should not be in contact with customers. I had a friend with a band saw that had two very different experiences, one great - one bad. Also after I read Rami's post I checked my tail tock and something was not tight, although after a year or so I can't remember exactly what it was…..but it bears keeping in mind to look it over well and check for tightness.

with all that said….go for it!!! Keep us posted what you dicede and Bill R, let us know what you think…..
Mike


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

"I love to make pens and I have made a lot of them recently."

I find that pretty funny as your lathe has 18" capacity. Get a larger lathe and do stuff about 1/2" diameter. Hilarious. Just to let you know, I'm doing the same thing, but most stuff I've done recently is about 3" OD on a 20" PM.

"It's solid, *never rocks or vibrates* and is just comfortable." Well Mike, if it ain't rocking, you ain't turning the right stuff. I just had to be obnoxious. Nothing personal. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## RavenDog (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the updated information on the Revo 18-36! For me, it would be the 2hp 220volt one. My main hesitation comes with their 1 year warranty, especially there stance on damages during shipping in that I would have to deal with the shipper and not them (Laguna) should the lathe be damaged or marred in shipment.

Jet 1840 has a 5 year warranty but is currently @ $2,949 compared to $2,249 on sale, although Jet is supposed to be having a 10% or 15% off sale around Father's Day but will have to see how that plays out.

Grizzly 0733 is about $1,900 with shipping and tax added comparably but won't be available probably until July. The Grizzly 0766 won't be available until around September. Both with 1 year warrantees too.

So the Revo sits in the middle…

There are few if any reviews on the Jet 1840.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Jerry,
I have often thought, as I turning pens that I "over bought" but I have to say it has merits for pens too…it runs over 3000 rpm…and the quill travel on the tail stock is tremendous!! 4 or 5 " , I think…..I can't remember…...but yes it sometimes feels like Im turning "toothpicks"!

Raven dog, I ordered the lathe through Acme tools here in town. It was delivered to my shop on a tommy lift. I scheduled the delivery, got it deliveed with a pallet jack for free, got the ten percent off sale price and the manager of the busines loaned me his engine hoist for assembly, then came and got it after it was assembled. I have heard too many horror stories by delivery services. I am, as I write this waiting for a delivery of a metal lathe from Grizzly…..what a PITA….I would gladly pay more to get the service of my local store. I do order tons of stuff via the internet, but I very much believe in local bricks and mortar and I patronize them for most big purchases if they can resonably compete…this matal lathe they could not even come close, both for what I wanted and for price.
I own and operate a photographic studio that specializes in Sports team photos…my sessions are scheduled some times a year in advance and can contain up to 500 kids…the delivery service from Grizzly is going to drop it off at their convenience and without paying for a tommy lift will open the back door of a truck and point to a 450lb lathe and say," there you go".....luckily I have some business friends in town with a loading dock, so it will go to them and I can get it at my convenience…..otherwise what do you do if you have work obligations? 
Good luck…let us know where you land….
Mike


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a quick follow up. The only problem I have had was the set screw fore the tail stock wheel came loose twice. The last time I used blue thread lock. Hopefully that will solve the problem. Otherwise I really like this lathe. One other quick note is Laguna called me about ten days after I got the lathe just to see if everything was good.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Bill, 
If you look back to Rami's post on #24 that is what not having the set screw tight can do…...I used locktite and still check it periodically….glad to hear that about Laguana CS…...I bought mine through acme tools so I have not experienced that.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike
Yes, I'm checking the set screw. I bought mine through Craft Supply. In addition to the 10% sale I got $60 in rewards. I have bought from Acme in the past (SuperMax drum sander) and it is a find company. Didn't expect the call from Laguna. Don't know if it was because I bought it from Craft Supply as they are big on CS.

Bill


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Didn't expect the call from Laguna. Don t know if it was because I bought it from Craft Supply as they are big on CS.


I think Laguna has really stepped up their customer service. I bought my Laguna cyclone from Woodcraft … a couple of days after I registered it online, I got a call from Laguna CS wanting to know if everything was okay or if I had any questions or problems.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Gerry,
I have been thinking about that cyclone…If you posted it I missed it, sorry…..do you like it? Could you do me a favor and measure it's footprint, I just sold my 46-460 and I have a little cash from another sale and it is burning the proverbial hole!

Bill,
I think there are several Acme tool like names in the industry…..I think that one is a different one…the home office for this one is in ND, I think. This one is in Cedar Rapids….I'm not saying I go in there a lot, but they all know my cell phone number-account number and when their phone rings they say Mike's pager is going off!!! I bought a super-max from them too…it's awesome!
Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry,
> I have been thinking about that cyclone…If you posted it I missed it, sorry…..do you like it? Could you do me a favor and measure it s footprint, I just sold my 46-460 and I have a little cash from another sale and it is burning the proverbial hole!
> - moke


Footprint on my Laguna 2hp cyclone: 26" x 36" x 70"


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Gerry,
> I have been thinking about that cyclone…If you posted it I missed it, sorry…..do you like it? Could you do me a favor and measure it s footprint, I just sold my 46-460 and I have a little cash from another sale and it is burning the proverbial hole!
> 
> Bill,
> ...


Same company, but don't know what location it came from.. They provided lift gate service. Slid it off the lift gate into the back of my pickup as that shop was 300 feet from the road. I unpacked from my pickup under my shop hoist.


----------



## Spinnerbug (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Mike,
I have a new 18/36 and love it… Very heavy duty unit and works every way they say. I have turned both Green and dry wood so far and am very pleased. I wanted a more heavy duty unit than the less expensive units, but did not want to spend 4K. This is expandable into what every one might need and the 2 HP motor is great.

I don't think you can go wrong. I highly recommend.


----------



## Spinnerbug (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Mike,
I have a new 18/36 and love it… Very heavy duty unit and works every way they say. I have turned both Green and dry wood so far and am very pleased. I wanted a more heavy duty unit than the less expensive units, but did not want to spend 4K. This is expandable into what every one might need and the 2 HP motor is great.

I don't think you can go wrong. I highly recommend.


----------



## Paulmug1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Revo 1836 that is about 40 days old. Yesterday I started turning a 14 X 1.5" platter, heard a LOUD pop and the lathe stopped running. I still have power to the RPMs but it doesn't look like power to the VFD. Talked with Laguna CS and they said a Relay Switch is bad and are express mailing me one. Hopefully that is the problem. Has anybody else heard of this problem.

On another note, I also had a loose set screw on the tail stock handle.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Paul, but sounds like they have CS straightened out….and that set screw is always loose on new units….for anyone reading this with the intent or with a Laguana…..TIGHTEN THE SET SCREW I THE TAIL STOCK!!!!
Mike


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't had any problems other than the set screw on the tailstock. I put blue thread lock on it and that seems to solve the problem. The only complaint I have is the index marking, the line up of the numbers is somewhat off however it does index correctly. Just need to be careful when using the index. I had a 18" maple blank chainsaw roughed out and it did fine roughing out a bowl.


----------



## Paulmug1 (Aug 11, 2012)

UPDATE: Laguna CS called me yesterday and after CS folks discussed it, they decided that the VFD is probably the problem. As a result they are going to send me a complete head for the lathe. Not sure what service they will use to ship since the head probably weighs about 100 pounds. So far CS seems pretty good. The saga continues…


----------



## GlenG (Oct 13, 2017)

Lots of great information on the 18/36 and it helps since I just purchased mine. One thing I cannot seem to find much information on is the tool rest post size. I am moving up from a 15 year old Jet 1015 belt drive machine so I have a collection of the Sorby tool rests. Fell in love with the Laguna after using it for teaching bowl/pen turning at the Rockler that I work at. And for sure I will tighten the screw on the handle!


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Lots of great information on the 18/36 and it helps since I just purchased mine. One thing I cannot seem to find much information on is the tool rest post size. I am moving up from a 15 year old Jet 1015 belt drive machine so I have a collection of the Sorby tool rests. Fell in love with the Laguna after using it for teaching bowl/pen turning at the Rockler that I work at. And for sure I will tighten the screw on the handle!
> 
> - GlenG


Tool post size is 1". I think the Sorby you have are 5/8". Rockler has an adapter to convert to 1". I bought Robust tool rest for mine. The Robust rest are very nice.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Glen,
I recently bought a metal lathe and I am turning a piece to adapt some of my round bar tool rests to fit on my Laguana. I know for a fact my Laguana tool post is .996….so yes 1". I found the adapter to be a lot of trouble, but I never tried the Rockler either.

A few weeks after I bought the laguana (prior to my metal lathe purchase) I bought some 1" DOM with a 5/8 hole with the intent of making adapters for the 7 or 8 - 5/8 tool posts useful. Much to my surprise the 1" DOM was 1.086 in Diameter which did not fit! and the 5/8 interior was not 5/8 either! So I chucked up a piece and filed, and sanded away the outside and bought a 5/8 Deming bit the drill it out. I them put set screws in them to hold the 5/8 tool posts. I made 4 or 5 of them so I can leave them on there. It was a real PITA so I left 2 or 3 of them un-adapted. I have now sold my Delta Midi that had the 5/8 posts and gave a couple of them to the buyer and I made the last adapter with my metal lathe. I bought one of those sets that have 5/8 and one inch tool posts with multiple rests on ebay many years ago, for the express reason of having the 1" tools post for when I got a bigger lathe…..well the 1" tool post is actually 25mm and too small to work on the Laguana….so be careful that what some call 1" may not really be that! I now have the metal lathe and I am turning a second post in 1" to fit the round tool rests (which are very nice btw).
The only other hurdle was that the set screws had to be ground shorter as all the set screws I could find were too long….everybody kept telling me that there were shorter ones out there but I couldn't find them. If you have ever ground small threaded anything…it's a test to see the lasting power of your religion…..even after building a jig!
Good luck…..I love that lathe…
Mike


----------



## GlenG (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I read on Robust that this lathe the post size is 25mm. There is a 25mm post available for the Sorby modular system and Lee Valley has them in stock. Going to get one to see if it works. Even so I will probably get a couple from Robust.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Thanks Mike, I read on Robust that this lathe the post size is 25mm. There is a 25mm post available for the Sorby modular system and Lee Valley has them in stock. Going to get one to see if it works. Even so I will probably get a couple from Robust.
> 
> - GlenG


Glen. I haven't looked at the Robust site, but the Laguna Revo 18-36 is a 1" tool post. Both Mike and I have confirmed that. A 25 mm will be too small. From Robust I bought what they call the long post 1" tool rest.


----------



## GlenG (Oct 13, 2017)

Out with the old in with the new. The hardest part was putting the wheels on it, no instructions!


----------



## RavenDog (May 29, 2017)

I purchased the Laguna 18-36 lathe about one year ago from Woodcraft - it came flawed. Horrible experience with the Laguna customer service people to get a replacement part. Numerous bungles, poor communication and inattentive shipping caused a several week delay after numerous followup calls. Should you experience a problem don't hesitate to talk with different representatives, as they are not all created equal.

The lathe itself has performed well thereafter and I have no complaints concerning its operation. I use it quite a bit and have made many handles, bowls, vases, platters and urns of all sizes. So far so good…

The light attachments work well but come with non-led bulbs which get hot very fast. They are convenient and fit the machine as there is slots for them.

The reverse mechanism works well.


----------

